# First Bike,1953 Schwinn Meteor, Need a Clue



## meteor53 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just got my mom's 1953 Meteor.  She painted it white but other than that it's in pretty good shape.  I want to restore it, but haven't got a clue.  Any words or wisdom would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks![/FONT]


----------



## robertc (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you know why she painted it in the first place? Can you tell what kind of paint she used?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 15, 2011)

The best thing you can do is post a picture here so we can see what you're working with.


----------

